# Kitchen Cheats



## bsflower13 (Apr 23, 2011)

Did you know that brown sugar is easy to make?

2 cups white sugar
1 tbsp molasses

Mix and store in a sealed jar, add more if you like darker or lighter sugar. They charge way to much for that stuff.
.....................................................................................................
Evaporated milk easy to make:

1 cup milk 
1/4 cup evaporated milk

Mix together or Use evaporated milk and water just add 3/4 cup evap. milk.
.....................................................................................................

All recipes that call for sugar either white or brown can be replaced with honey or real maple syrup.
....................................................................................................

Check out my website below for more easy homemade recipes like mayo, mustard, soaps, face creams and lotions.
:lalala:


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

when replacing cane sugar with honey you use about 1/4 to 1/2 less. 

Also, a lot of things that call for sugar can be made without any sweetener added. then they taste more like the fruit.

Sweetened condensed milk from scratch

1 c dry milk powder
2/3 c sugar (doesn't work with any other sweetener I've tried)
1/3 c boiling water
1/4 c melted butter (I use unsalted)

Add all ingredients in order to a small mouth quart canning jar. Attach blender base to jar and blend on high until syrup consistency. It can be done by hand with a whisk but is very wearing and slow, like making homemade mayo (which I do often).

With your sweetened condensed milk you can then make Cockpot Caramel

Fill a pint canning jar 3/4 or so full and add lid and ring tightly. Place in crockpot and fill with water to just over the jar. If the jar floats it's ok. Cover and cook on high until caramel colored or a bit darker. The longer it cooks the more toffee-like it becomes. Times vary wildly. It takes 7 hours in one crock pot and 3 hours in the other, both on high. 

To make a quart of creamer similar to French Vanilla non-dairy creamer ...

6 T sugar
3 t vanilla
2 c milk
1 c dry milk

Add to quart jar and shake to blend.

.

Fruit bark

you can make any recipe for fruit butter and dry them on fruit roll trays or parchment on regular trays. Spread them evenly and dry until the break apart and are crisp. It can be rehydrated or eaten as is. I break them in smallish pieces and add to granola and trail mix.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

bsflower13 said:


> .....................................................................................................
> Evaporated milk easy to make:
> 
> 1 cup milk
> ...


I think that's really extending evaporated milk instead of making it


----------

